# Maine - location/where would you stay



## Zac495 (Oct 5, 2009)

We're thinking Maine - for its coasts, lobster, great restaurants, fun things for the older kids. I'll probably rent a house rather than do the timeshare thing, but wanted to ask - where do I start looking - meaning- where in Maine would you stay? What location? Thoughts? Once I narrow down where I want to stay, I'll start looking for a house - maybe via VROB?
THANKS!


----------



## Glynda (Oct 5, 2009)

*House*



Zac495 said:


> We're thinking Maine - for its coasts, lobster, great restaurants, fun things for the older kids. I'll probably rent a house rather than do the timeshare thing, but wanted to ask - where do I start looking - meaning- where in Maine would you stay? What location? Thoughts? Once I [/URL]narrow down where I want to stay, I'll start looking for a house - maybe via VROB?
> THANKS!



We've rented this house which sits on Bass Harbor at Bernard (on Mt Desert Island) twice over the last ten years (most recently in June) and loved it.  It's called "Homeport." It has a king sized bedroom with bath down and two bedrooms (one queen, one twin) upstairs with a shared bath. It's stocked with everything you could need and the owner's son is a lobsterman who docks behind the house and will sell you fresh lobster right off his boat.  He also took us out for a couple of hours and let us watch him pull and bait traps.

It's walking distance to Thurston's Lobster Pound...our favorite for lobster and clams.    

http://www.annspointcottages.com/


http://thurstonslobster.com/


----------



## Numismatist (Oct 5, 2009)

Acadia National Park is fabulous and displays the Maine culture and beauty very well.  It's in Bar Harbor where there are a number of wonderful B&Bs.

Also, Camden (where I'm from) is quite nice.


----------



## mrmarty91 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you don't want to drive all the way to Bar Harbor and Acadia, Ogunquit is a nice place to stay.  It has plenty to do with a nice town to walk around in.  And it is only about 15 minutes from the New Hampshire border.  My kids (DD 15 and DS 13) love it there.  We've been going there for about 6 years.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 5, 2009)

Zac495:

My wife visited Bar Harbour in November 2006, as part of a Princess Cruise she took with her mother and sister. (I had to stay home and work.)  She absolutely loved Bar Harbour.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 5, 2009)

Glynda said:


> We've rented this house which sits on Bass Harbor at Bernard (on Mt Desert Island) twice over the last ten years (most recently in June) and loved it.  It's called "Homeport." It has a king sized bedroom with bath down and two bedrooms (one queen, one twin) upstairs with a shared bath. It's stocked with everything you could need and the owner's son is a lobsterman who docks behind the house and will sell you fresh lobster right off his boat.  He also took us out for a couple of hours and let us watch him pull and bait traps.
> 
> It's walking distance to Thurston's Lobster Pound...our favorite for lobster and clams.
> 
> ...



We'll need at least 6 bedrooms... Taking the folks and maybe the sister and her family.
Looks beautiful!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 6, 2009)

Adore Ogunquit myself,great beach and charming town and that terrific Bread N Roses bakery. From there you can go to Portland,Kennebunk and Freeport where LL Bean HQ is or Camden home of the windjammers.


----------



## grest (Oct 6, 2009)

I prefer Southwest Harbor to Bar Harbor, though that is nice too, but Southwest is less touristy.  Also, we love Boothbay Harbor a lot, and would definitely look into that.  The Rockland/Rockport/Camden areas are nice too, and the lesser known Robinhood outside of Reid State Park.  Lots of other wonderful spots...I lived in Maine for 55 plus years, and it's hard to beat.  Enjoy your visit.
Connie


----------



## Glynda (Oct 6, 2009)

*Wow!*



Zac495 said:


> We'll need at least 6 bedrooms... Taking the folks and maybe the sister and her family.
> Looks beautiful!



Wow!  That won't do then!  Good luck finding something.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 6, 2009)

*Me too.*



grest said:


> I prefer Southwest Harbor to Bar Harbor, though that is nice too, but Southwest is less touristy.
> Connie



Me too.  We had to drive through SW Harbor to get to our cottage and often stopped and ate there and wandered around.


----------



## Numismatist (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a plug for my home town!

http://www.camdenme.org/


----------



## theo (Oct 6, 2009)

*Easier said than done...*



Zac495 said:


> We'll need at least 6 bedrooms...



Good luck with that....

With your space requirements, you may be restricted to finding an entire house. 
Even then, do you really need *six* bedrooms...???

Maybe consider eliminating some participants; I always start with mother-in law...


----------



## Kenrabs (Oct 6, 2009)

We love both the Bar Harbor and Ogunquit areas. The best thing about Ogunquit is being able to take short trips south to York, Kittery, Portsmouth, Hampton, Rye, and Salsbury. You can go north to Wells, Kennebunk Port, Portland Sacco, Camdon and other towns along the coast. North Conway NH can even be done easily from the area. We do a lot of long drives north on Sundays and love catching rt1 or 1a in Salsbury and driving the coast up to Wells and stopping for lunch or dinner.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ellen,

Sorry, but my home only has 3 bedrooms.    
(Hermon wouldn't be on the first 50 suggestions of Maine towns anyway.)

If you want to be in the center of action, then the city of Portland is your bet.  But, for quieter "NICE" towns, the suggestions of the areas around Acadia Nat'l Park are good, as well as Camden, Kennebunkport, etc.

Let us know what you decide.
(If you have any golfers, I can provide some info.)

Pat


----------



## tonyg (Oct 6, 2009)

I also prefer Acadia -- nothing like staaying near a national park-- I'm actually in Ellsworth, Me. right now on vacation


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 6, 2009)

*I have a hold on a unit at the Samoset Resort for check-in 6/18/11*



Numismatist said:


> Here's a plug for my home town!
> 
> http://www.camdenme.org/



Since this is located near your hometown, maybe you can help me out with some decision-making.  The Samoset looks nice and has lots of amenities.  We would be interested in visiting Acadia NP, as well as doing some sailing, kayaking, golf, and checking out this area of Maine.

Is the 3rd week of June a good time to visit this area of Maine?  Is the two hour drive to Acadia doable for day trips to the park or would you recommend staying a night or two in or near the park?

Thanks for any input from anyone!


----------



## Glynda (Oct 7, 2009)

*Maine in June...*



Egret1986 said:


> Since this is located near your hometown, maybe you can help me out with some decision-making.  The Samoset looks nice and has lots of amenities.  We would be interested in visiting Acadia NP, as well as doing some sailing, kayaking, golf, and checking out this area of Maine.
> 
> Is the 3rd week of June a good time to visit this area of Maine?  Is the two hour drive to Acadia doable for day trips to the park or would you recommend staying a night or two in or near the park?
> 
> Thanks for any input from anyone!



You never know with June in Maine, but we froze to death and it rained every day the last week in June this year.  It's doable but traffic can be slow along the coastal road and you'll be tempted to stop and explore!  It depends upon how much you want to do when you get there too.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Thanks, Glynda!*



Glynda said:


> You never know with June in Maine, but we froze to death and it rained every day the last week in June this year.  It's doable but traffic can be slow along the coastal road and you'll be tempted to stop and explore!  It depends upon how much you want to do when you get there too.



I'm absolutely not a cold weather person.  We were in Maine about 16 years ago (7 months pregnant with twins) checking out the area for a possible relocation consideration for my husband's job.  I knew I would never survive there.  I have a hard enough time with Virginia winters and winters in Virginia are fairly mild.

Exploring and doing lots of outdoors activities would be the goal of the trip.  When would be be the best time in the summer to come visit?  I realize that's all subjective.  I would tell folks that if you can't take the heat and humidity, don't come to my area in July.  However, this past July was very nice and pleasant.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 7, 2009)

*Maine*



Egret1986 said:


> I'm absolutely not a cold weather person.  We were in Maine about 16 years ago (7 months pregnant with twins) checking out the area for a possible relocation consideration for my husband's job.  I knew I would never survive there.  I have a hard enough time with Virginia winters and winters in Virginia are fairly mild.
> 
> Exploring and doing lots of outdoors activities would be the goal of the trip.  When would be be the best time in the summer to come visit?  I realize that's all subjective.  I would tell folks that if you can't take the heat and humidity, don't come to my area in July.  However, this past July was very nice and pleasant.



July, August and September are the months I would chose to visit Maine for outdoor activities.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Thank you, obviously similar to Glacier, MT weather*



Glynda said:


> July, August and September are the months I would chose to visit Maine for outdoor activities.



That is also somewhere I'm looking to go (back to).  Thank you for the info.  If you are familiar with Arcadia NP, do you think staying in the Camden/Rockport/Rockland area is doable for visiting the Park on day trips?  It was necessary to stay in the Park at Yellowstone and we wish we had stayed a night or two in Glacier in order not to do so much back-tracking and to see more of the park on the far end from where we were staying.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 7, 2009)

*Day trips*



Egret1986 said:


> That is also somewhere I'm looking to go (back to).  Thank you for the info.  If you are familiar with Arcadia NP, do you think staying in the Camden/Rockport/Rockland area is doable for visiting the Park on day trips?  It was necessary to stay in the Park at Yellowstone and we wish we had stayed a night or two in Glacier in order not to do so much back-tracking and to see more of the park on the far end from where we were staying.




I think I answered that above but basically it depends upon what you want to do when you get there.  If all you want to do is ride through the park and perhaps stop at Thunder Hole then yes, it's doable.  If you want to do that as well as other things in the park plus visit Bar Harbor, it would make for a very long day.  

We stayed in the Tetons when visiting Yellowstone and wished we'd stayed closer.  We did stay in the park one night at Glacier and needed it.


----------



## Kenrabs (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree July to mid Sept is the best months for Maine. If Sept is doable then you miss out on a lot of crowds.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2009)

tonyg said:


> I also prefer Acadia -- nothing like staaying near a national park-- I'm actually in Ellsworth, Me. right now on vacation



Coincidentally, I am related to the Ellsworths by marriage.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 7, 2009)

June weather in Maine can have several 'iffy' days.

This year, it rained soooooo much not only in June, but July also.

Generally, the stretch from mid-June to mid-August is the warmest of the year (no surprise there).  Many prefer early-mid September.

Pat


----------



## bilfbr245 (Oct 7, 2009)

*June in Maine*

June is my favorite month in Maine. Of course, June in 2009 was an exception, but I think that is more of a statistical aberation. I have been in Maine for 50+ years and do not remember a June quite so cold and wet.  In general, June as a whole, and particularly late June,  is warm but not hot, dry, and crystal clear. By crystal clear I mean that the air is  free of summer haze and humidity, and this makes the sky, ocean, and landscape pop.  "What is so rare is a day in June? Then if ever come perfect days." wrote Lowell, (from Massachusetts, not Maine) and I could not agree more.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a June and September lover- outside the heavy tourist traffic of summer while just about everything is open and the weather is generally good a not too hot.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*June and most of July in Virginia was also unusual this past year*

So, I agree that you can't base anything on what was going on in 2009.  It was actually a very pleasant and cool June and July here.

Thanks everyone for your input on this area and going in June.

I have read the reviews on the Samoset and they are very good, especially ones from the last couple of years.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Sorry, I thought you were speaking of coastal Maine in general.*



Glynda said:


> I think I answered that above but basically it depends upon what you want to do when you get there.  If all you want to do is ride through the park and perhaps stop at Thunder Hole then yes, it's doable.  If you want to do that as well as other things in the park plus visit Bar Harbor, it would make for a very long day.



I didn't realize that you were referring to doing day trips to the park.  I haven't researched Acardia yet, so I am unsure what we would be doing.  I know that it would be more than driving through since we like to hike and explore, kayak, etc. when we visit the NPs.  I think that any future NP visits will include at least one night in the Park.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Hey, 50+ years in Maine kinda makes you an expert!*



bilfbr245 said:


> June is my favorite month in Maine.  In general, June as a whole, and particularly late June,  is warm but not hot, dry, and crystal clear. By crystal clear I mean that the air is  free of summer haze and humidity, and this makes the sky, ocean, and landscape pop.  "What is so rare is a day in June? Then if ever come perfect days." wrote Lowell, (from Massachusetts, not Maine) and I could not agree more.



The sky, ocean and landscape would be the main attractions for us, so if it's popping at that time of year, then it should be a great time to come!

Thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Quick aside about June 2009*



Egret1986 said:


> So, I agree that you can't base anything on what was going on in 2009.  It was actually a very pleasant and cool June and July here.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input on this area and going in June.
> 
> I have read the reviews on the Samoset and they are very good, especially ones from the last couple of years.



Sorry to divert the topic but I have a trip planned for the mountains of NC next June, hoping to avoid the HOT of summer.  I checked the local forcast this year and it was in the mid 90's there.  Hopefully next year will be more moderate and "normal" everywhere.


----------



## lscott (Oct 8, 2009)

*Ogunquit...what to pack?*

A week in Ogunquit Oct 16th..husband wants to pack his parka and long woolies, seems to me that layering, jackets, long sleeved shirts?  No dress up clothes?  What say?


----------



## bilfbr245 (Oct 9, 2009)

A polar fleece top should be adequate for mid October.  And most days, during mid day at least, you would not need that.  If  it got unusually cold, a sweater under the polar fleece might help, but I doubt if it will  be necessary.

And to Egret, thank you for your response.  If you go to the Samoset in June, 2011 I hope you have a wonderful time.  We own week 24 there, so I think we will be there the same week you will be.  It is one of our favorite places.  Wait until you see the new pool complex with the panoramic ocean view.  And if it does turn out to be cold and rainy, drinks are on us.


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 9, 2009)

*You folks in Maine are just plain nice and welcoming!*



bilfbr245 said:


> And if it does turn out to be cold and rainy, drinks are on us.



There's no doubt we would enjoy our visit.

We sent some friends to the Samoset this past Summer on a last minute Points exchange (6500 RCI Points-Wow!).  In researching the resort, I found the pictures of the resort and its amenities to be incredible.  Also, the reviews here on TUG and on TripAdvisor were great.

I knew that this was a place that I wanted to go for vacation!  Having a National Park in the area is an added bonus!

Also airfares and flight times are pretty good from here to there!


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 9, 2009)

numis:  What times of year are the best to travel there if one cannot take over 80 degree heat and has never lived in snow


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 10, 2009)

theo said:


> Good luck with that....
> 
> With your space requirements, you may be restricted to finding an entire house.
> Even then, do you really need *six* bedrooms...???
> ...



haha. I have no mother in law - passed. My parents each need a bedroom, husband and I need one, the kids can share. That's 4. Then my sister may come. That's 2 more. All of this information is fabulous!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Grammiepo (Oct 18, 2009)

Maine has more than just the coast, hike, try the Rangeley or the Greenville area, moosehead lake.  I love the fall, Oct. the colors of the trees are just breath taking. Weather will need a light jacket, always a good idea.


----------



## wegottago (Nov 3, 2009)

*Where to stay in Ogunquit*

I would love to go back to Ogunquit and all those places listed along the coast.  It was a great trip we did 10 years ago.

Can anyone give suggestions of where to stay in Ogunquit?  2A/2Children.
Thanks.


----------



## Numismatist (Nov 3, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> numis:  What times of year are the best to travel there if one cannot take over 80 degree heat and has never lived in snow



HA HA!  Right now; actually, anytime mid-September through end of October is very nice, dry, crisp, refreshing.  Wonderful fall colors in the trees.

April/May is not bad either; although, those months there is still a chance of a snow storm.


----------



## tonyg (Nov 3, 2009)

Grammiepo said:


> Maine has more than just the coast, hike, try the Rangeley or the Greenville area, moosehead lake.  I love the fall, Oct. the colors of the trees are just breath taking. Weather will need a light jacket, always a good idea.



Been there, done very little. If you don't fish or look for moose, it can be rather boring.


----------

